# Spin Bowl, Cardiff March 09



## Urban-Warrior (Mar 18, 2009)

Visited with Cogito.. nice little buildig used to be home to a bingo hall then in its later days a bowling alley with 10 lanes, this place is mostly stripped now and is a live building site it looks like there gutting the place as theres no evidence of the bowling lanes left.. anyways on with the pictures

As always heres a small selection her with more on my site here

Main Halls & Bar..































Evidence of the local chavs






Light Painting...






Enjoy..


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 19, 2009)

That used to be the Gaiety Cinema, will have to try and find a photo of it in its heyday, I have one in a book somewhere...


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 20, 2009)

I thought it looked a lot like an Old Cinema. We have a bowling lane in Yarmouth and that to was once a Cinema. It seems to be quite a common changeover.


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice atmosphere, man.


----------



## kill_yr_idols (Jun 28, 2009)

Christ! I'm living on City Road next year - and I've always wondered what the inside was like.

Brilliant photos.


----------



## Nigelwyn (Aug 4, 2009)

I've passed it hundreds of times and it hadn't registered that it wasn't still a bingo hall. Very interesting.


----------

